# Hepatitis C



## P. Forster (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm coding ER charts. Often Hepatitis C is listed in Past Medical History.  When listed in PMH can Hep C be coded as current?

Thanks!


----------



## EARREYGUE (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not familiar with Hep C , do you code the History of Hep C V12.09? Is Hep C something that can be cured?
There is a Viral Hepatitis C in remission 070.54.
I would probably just code history of unlesss the doctor say otherwise.
 Just my thoughts..=)


----------



## P. Forster (Jun 17, 2008)

*Hep C*

Per a physician Hep C is not curable.  The remission code is interesting.  I'll have to inquire to the physician about this.  Thanks


----------

